# Italian kids primary school - ITER Manosque



## iolalli86

Hello everyone, I am a mother of two kids (4 and 8 yrs old). My husband works at ITER but muy kids have not been admitted at International School in Manosque due to limited numebr of places. I am now looking for any useful information regarding good rpimary school in Mansoque. If any of you have any advice it will be a great help for me. We will be moving to France this summer, my husdband lives already there.
Thank you in advance
Best regards
Laura


----------



## Moonge

If your kids will not be going to EIPACA then you’re not limited to living in Manosque. There is however a large Italian community there. The private Catholic school “St Charles” is a good school; the elementary school in Pierrevert is good too but I really don’t have in info on the other elementary schools in Manosque. Your husband should ask colleagues for suggestions.


----------



## iolalli86

Moonge said:


> If your kids will not be going to EIPACA then you’re not limited to living in Manosque. There is however a large Italian community there. The private Catholic school “St Charles” is a good school; the elementary school in Pierrevert is good too but I really don’t have in info on the other elementary schools in Manosque. Your husband should ask colleagues for suggestions.


 Thank you very much for the info. Meanwhile we understood that if we look for public school it needs to be in the same district where we will be linving, which is dauphin in our case. I took information about saint charles as well and I really like that school. Now we need to decide between saint charles and ECOLE ELEMENTAIRE « Jean Giono »in dauphin. Do you reckon small town school could be a good option for not local kids?


----------



## Moonge

I think the school in Dauphin will be just fine for your kids. In my personal opinion, driving to Saint Charles school from Dauphin daily will be a hassle. Also, with public schools (no idea about private) the school canteen is reserved for kids whose parents both work; meaning that if you are not employed you will have to bring them home for lunch. You can try to ask for a derogation based on the kids learning French faster if they get to interact with the other children during lunch.


----------

